
The Rise and Fall of the Unicorn - w1ntermute
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/13/business/dealbook/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-unicorn.html
======
samlinkl
It's easy to have a bitter satisfaction if the unicorns fail if you're not
part of it. But in reality, while it may be true this is overvaluation of
companies is coming to an end - the folks that started it all are still big
winners.

Those unicorn owners will be just fine.

